# Beaver Tail Suggetions and recomondations



## Big Da (Mar 8, 2006)

Think you are talking about Beaver Boards. They are designed to hang off the tubes via cam straps(might have to add drings depending on your raft) and rest just off the floor so that none of your cargo weight is on the floor.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll get a photo of mine later and post it. I hang it, one of the main purposes being to keep the load off your floor. I hang it with 3 straps off the frame cross bar (really only need 2), one to the inside stern rear d ring, then one each to the dring on the outside ****** portion of the stern. I like them attached to the outside d rings, so I can get to the buckle if it needs adjusting throughout the trip. 

I have a lot of holes in mine, with small diameter rope through it, for multiple lash points. That way I can tie everything directly on it, to it. I do one more layer of gear on top and then it all gets a net over it. I like tying things down on top of it, because if the gear is just tied to it the board can actually lift in a flip and that would probably make it easy to tear off and have some serious carnage.


----------



## mexpilot (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanx, Ihowemt that clears things a bit. Pictures would be great. I was wondering about flip senario with it hanging, But I can see how tying things on top would help hold it in place.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I flipped with mine and it was fine you just need to make sure the first few heavy things are tied down good. I do the firepan and the groover cans first then lash those down, I still havn't added two lower d-rings in the inside of the stern which would be bomb. Ive also been using a metal ring from Ace to put on the top of all my gear then spider webbing cams through the ring(I guess its called a hard point) it works great.
Don't forget a hole for pumping the floor.


----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2008)

I used 3/4" plywood, that was 10 years ago. except for some dark mildew stains that mostly sanded off the last time I got after the revarnishing, It is holding up great. Thats 4 cat trips, a middle fork, 3x 25-30 day grands,a Salt, a deso and some Moab daily's. Probably a few other trips I can't remember, too. Its a little heavy- a friend could make one out of aluminum diamond plate that would be lighter, but I can't bear to part with the money.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

Here is what I got, it’s a polymax poultry and kennel floor.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

for mine in the rear and front I've used 3/4" plywood covered in Epoxy. I drilled holes for straps on the sides. I have a hole for inflation. Since mine are used for standing while fishing I built a short section that hangs down from my frame that supports the back section. (see yellow coozie in photo) The sieds and front are supported over the tubes by straps.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice boat.


----------

